# Go Launcher EX



## suaveydavey (Jan 24, 2012)

Hopefully, someone can help me figure this out. This is the app drawer of my default launcher, Go Launcher. Let me preface with, for free, this is hands down the best launcher I've encountered. And I've spent time with Launcher Pro and ADW EX to form an opinion.

Meanwhile, inside the app drawer, when a new app is installed, Go Launcher will attach a tiny 'new' label to the icon to let you know which applications are newly installed. I'm not sure if they disappear once the phone is rebooted or upon opening the app.

On a related note, when a long press over an app icon is initiated, a red x becomes visible to either delete the app [instead of dragging it to a trash can] or you may shuffle the arrangement at this step as well.

My question is, and Google was not my friend in this case, what do the green arrows indicate?

Any answers would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## jaydude28 (Jun 8, 2011)

They show you when an app has an update in the Android Market. There is an option in Go Launcher to enabled/disable this feature.


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

Gave you a thanks jaydude28, you didn't get one but you deserved it for the help









Also something I didn't know either (of course I haven't used GoLauncher in ages)


----------

